# .
. ,  ,  .     ?   !        2000 .    .  ,  
   ?!     !!!
        ,      
  -  ,     ?     - ?    -     ?

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## ˸

> ?!     !!!


   ,

----------

.      ,       .      .   ?      . ,       ?

----------

> ,    ?


  , ..   -   -,   .          . ,

----------

> ,


,       ,     ,         ...




> .      ,       .      .   ?      . ,       ?


.   .   , ,  ,   - ,       ... , -      .           ,    - .       ?   ,

----------

!    !

----------

